# Washington DC Open 2008



## MistArts (Apr 22, 2008)

Only about 15 miles away from me. 

Edit: start discussing.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 22, 2008)

I really really REALLLLLLY want to go. But I can't afford it 

The pyraminx will be an event! My time for the NAR. I'm so bummed I can't go.


----------



## Lofty (Apr 22, 2008)

I really want to go as well... its like a billion hours away tho
It would be kool to meet Bob, Jason and all the other cubers again and another chance to try OH again... I'll try to convince my friends to drive with me as we will all be on summer break at the time.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 22, 2008)

Will be there! Right after AP exams! About 1 hour drive for me.
Hopefully I'll be sub-25 by then. I should start practicing the pyraminx...


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 22, 2008)

Looking forward to it! It's about a 3.5-4 hour drive for me.

I love going to competitions because I love meeting all the new cubers and seeing old faces. As always I'll be looking to improve my BLD times - hopefully for each cube, but I'll take anything I can get (assuming I don't DNF of course).

Chris


----------



## Siraj A. (Apr 22, 2008)

I made a thread with the SAME exact title!

I will be there! I hope to get in the top 3 in Pyraminx.


----------



## sam (Apr 22, 2008)

fail. Orchestra concert.
Good luck Mitchell!!!!


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 22, 2008)

Going to try to be consistently sub-20/sub-80/sub-110 by then... Can't wait to see some new records there.


----------



## watermelon (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks Sam! I look forward to hosting my first competition, and meeting/seeing all of you (and maybe getting a NaR or two of my own).


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 22, 2008)

Siraj A. said:


> I made a thread with the SAME exact title!
> 
> I will be there! I hope to get in the top 3 in Pyraminx.



You are too fast! I must practice purely pyraminx if I want to beat you. Did you know Ron got a 3 second solve!?

Maybe I'll just try to get sub-40 OH.


----------



## Siraj A. (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah I heard Fanwuq! I think you should just practice OH, so I don't have to worry about you catching up in pyraminx!  

I'm worried about losing to Dan....


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 22, 2008)

Siraj, I just completely destroyed my pryaminx. I'm going to probably just end up borrowing my brothers, but as of now, I don't have one. O well, I'm more looking forward to breaking some big cube NaRs.. The averages will be mine!


----------



## alexc (Apr 22, 2008)

Wish I could go, but I can't.


----------



## Siraj A. (Apr 22, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Siraj, I just completely destroyed my pryaminx. I'm going to probably just end up borrowing my brothers, but as of now, I don't have one. O well, I'm more looking forward to breaking some big cube NaRs.. The averages will be mine!



That sucks man. How'd you break it? You better get that 5x5 avg!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 22, 2008)

I would so be there if I could, but my daughters have their big yearly dance recital that day, so there's no way I would go. They picked the worst possible date - I would have made just about any other weekend but that one.


----------



## Jason Baum (Apr 22, 2008)

I will definitely be there! I've been looking to this one for a while. It's only 3 1/2 hours from me, which is practically walking distance compared to Stetson. Hopefully this will be my breakout competition for 3x3x3...

Mitchell, is there any chance you could add big cubes BLD and/or Square-1 events?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 22, 2008)

4x4x4 BLD and 5x5x5 BLD are already listed on the website as side events. (Just another reason I wish I could be there.)


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 22, 2008)

Dan Cohen's NaRs are going down there.


----------



## watermelon (Apr 22, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> Mitchell, is there any chance you could add big cubes BLD and/or Square-1 events?


Big cubes BLD are already side events, and I'd be glad to add Square-1. Does anyone else have some requests? I'm also open to suggestions for making the competition run as smooth as possible .


----------



## MistArts (Apr 22, 2008)

My goals:
Sub-25 3x3
Sub-2 4x4
Successful BLD solve
NR (China) for 4x4 average (If I practice a LOT)


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 22, 2008)

ooo Sq-1 would be nice. Clock would be cool, but there's only like 3 of us in the US who actually do it... Sq-1 would definitely be nice though.


----------



## watermelon (Apr 22, 2008)

Dan: If there's extra time, I'd be glad to hold a Clock event so that you US Clock-ers could get official times .

Any other events people would like to see?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 22, 2008)

2x2-5x5 + 4 square 1's BLD'd please.
lol.


----------



## MistArts (Apr 22, 2008)

I'll do clock if someone can borrow one to me.

And can someone borrow me a 4x4. Mine gets stuck like every turn.

Edit: Please add FMC so I can go for AsR


----------



## watermelon (Apr 22, 2008)

I've added Clock and 3x3x3 FMC to the side event list. Should I add Square-1 as a main event (causing everyone who wants to do it to re-register, which shouldn't be that many), or make it a side event? I'm leaning towards the former...


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 22, 2008)

You could jsut make it a main event, and not bother w/ old people re-registering. I don't think it's a huge deal. You obviously have more than 2 people, so your ok to hold it.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 23, 2008)

I would like to do FMC. Hope to get sub-45 moves. I would also want megaminx if possible. Although Siraj would defeat me badly. So far only solved it twice.
I don't think I'll practice pyraminx for a while, I'll be fine if I get sub-15 average and sub-10 single. The computer gigaminx is so addictive!
Goals:
Sub-40 OH average. Sub-35 OH single. (possible)
Sub-25 average 3x3. (should be easy)
Successful BLD. (possible, if so, it's 7+ min)
Sub-3 min 4x4. (If I get around to trying it again)
Multi-BLD (Hope for 1 out of 2) Is it legal to just pick the easier cube and just do that one cube? So that will be like an extra chance to get a successful attempt and being able to go over 10min?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm really debating whether I'll go to this or not. It conflicts with a big important track meet, but I'm a senior, but I really want to finish off my high school running well, but I prefer cubing in general...aaaargh.
I'm hoping to break Pyraminx NAR, but I dunno about that. I'll work on it.
I'll work on getting my qualifying times for nationals in 5x5, 4x4, 3x3 OH.
fanwuq: nobody can stop you from doing that, you'd just get 1/2 or 0/2.


----------



## Siraj A. (Apr 23, 2008)

Megaminx would be nice, but there isn't room for everything.

Tim, how fast are you at Pyraminx?


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks, Tim. I'll try for 1/2 for multi bld.
I just solved a gigaminx!
I have so much competition for Pyraminx. Too bad I'll never get NAR. ASR is even harder.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 23, 2008)

Siraj, why do you care about winning pyraminx so much... If you get a good time, then people will look at the page and say o... he did well. Personally I don't care about individual competitions unless you win 3x3 (which I won't any time soon).


--EDIT--
Fanwuq, you know that 1/2 is equivalent to a DNF in the new regulations, right? You would have to do 2/3 for it to counted as a result.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 23, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Siraj, why do you care about winning pyraminx so much... If you get a good time, then people will look at the page and say o... he did well. Personally I don't care about individual competitions unless you win 3x3 (which I won't any time soon).
> 
> 
> --EDIT--
> Fanwuq, you know that 1/2 is equivalent to a DNF in the new regulations, right? You would have to do 2/3 for it to counted as a result.



So is it equivalent or it shows up as DNF? 
As long as it shows I did a solve on record, I'm happy.


----------



## Siraj A. (Apr 23, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Siraj, why do you care about winning pyraminx so much...



Because it's the only puzzle I'm "good" at. Idk....


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 23, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> 1/2 is equivalent to a DNF in the new regulations, right?



It was changed, I believe.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 23, 2008)

Siraj A. said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Siraj, why do you care about winning pyraminx so much...
> ...



why are you always barely (5-20%) better than me at every puzzle?


----------



## Siraj A. (Apr 23, 2008)

Fanwuq, you're better than me at BLD


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 23, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > 1/2 is equivalent to a DNF in the new regulations, right?
> ...



Ah, I didn't realize they it was changed back. Also, my 0/2 is still up as the fastest total DNF .


----------



## Lotsofsloths (May 8, 2008)

What hotel/motel is everyone going to?
I would like some recomendations xD


----------



## cmhardw (May 8, 2008)

I would also be interested in where everyone from out of town is staying. Perhaps we can all get together at the same hotel? On that note, is anyone interested in sharing a room?

Chris


----------



## watermelon (May 8, 2008)

I believe the closest hotels to the competition venue are a few miles away.

On another note, would anyone be interested in getting together the night before the competition for a cube meeting ? We'd need to decide the location, time, etc. fairly soon.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 8, 2008)

I'm going to be here:
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/WASGW


----------



## Lotsofsloths (May 8, 2008)

watermelon said:


> I believe the closest hotels to the competition venue are a few miles away.
> 
> On another note, would anyone be interested in getting together the night before the competition for a cube meeting ? We'd need to decide the location, time, etc. fairly soon.



I think the cubing meeting is a good idea xD

@ Ethan: How far away is that from the venue?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 8, 2008)

About 15 minutes


----------



## Lotsofsloths (May 9, 2008)

Oh, ok I'll see if I can go there too.


----------



## Jason Baum (May 9, 2008)

Chris, do you still need someone to share a room with? I might have to take you up on that. I will be driving in on Friday and leaving Saturday night after the competition, so it will only be for one night. Just let me know!


----------



## Lotsofsloths (May 9, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> Chris, do you still need someone to share a room with? I might have to take you up on that. I will be driving in on Friday and leaving Saturday night after the competition, so it will only be for one night. Just let me know!



Jason, you might wanna check out this thread, I'm curious about it..


----------



## scriptease (May 10, 2008)

I will be there! Me and my 50 second average, in all of its glory.

Can't wait to meet some of you guys!


----------



## cmhardw (May 10, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> Chris, do you still need someone to share a room with? I might have to take you up on that. I will be driving in on Friday and leaving Saturday night after the competition, so it will only be for one night. Just let me know!



Hey Jason,

Yeah I'd definitely be interested in splitting a room. I'm at
chris[at sign]speedcubing[period]com

Chris


----------



## watermelon (May 14, 2008)

*Washington DC Open Pre-Competition Meetup*

For those of you going to the Washington DC Open 2008, I'd like to have a meetup the night before the competition. However, I'm not sure what would be the best location would be. Perhaps one of the hotels people are staying at? Also, what time would you prefer? Please post your suggestions here, as this would need to be organized as soon as possible.

I'm looking forward to seeing/meeting everyone who plans on coming, and hope this turns out to be a great competition!


----------



## watermelon (May 15, 2008)

Just wanted to see if anyone has any suggestions, considering this would have to happen tomorrow night.


----------



## cmhardw (May 15, 2008)

I'm up for a meeting too, where are most people staying? I plan to stay in a hotel/motel nearby, but somewhere cheap. Should we meet in the Lobby of the Mariott? (http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/WASGW)

Are a lot of people planning to stay there?

Chris


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 15, 2008)

I'm going to be at that Marriot, but I don't know when I'm getting in


----------



## fanwuq (May 15, 2008)

Can't wait. 2 more days...


----------



## watermelon (May 15, 2008)

Sounds like the Marriott might be the best choice. What would you all prefer for the starting time? 8:00? 9:00?


----------



## cmhardw (May 16, 2008)

8:00pm?

Chris


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 16, 2008)

I'm taking a train into Grand Central that gets there about 5, so I should be there by eight. See you guys there!


----------



## cmhardw (May 16, 2008)

sounds like 8:00 it is, I'll be there then!

Chris


----------



## watermelon (May 16, 2008)

Sounds good! I might not be able to make it by 8:00, but hopefully before 8:30. See you guys tomorrow!


----------



## watermelon (May 16, 2008)

Here's the information for those of you attending the meetup on Friday, May 16.

Location: Crystal Gateway Marriott - Lobby
Address: 1700 Jefferson Davis Highway, Arlington, Virginia 22202 USA
Time: 8:00 p.m.

See you there!


----------



## masterofthebass (May 16, 2008)

If any of you guys are reading this, I wont' be able to make it tonight. I'm just going to end up leaving tomorrow morning... I've had too much driving for today.


----------



## watermelon (May 17, 2008)

This is extremely last minute, but it looks like I won't be able to make it afterall. I'm rather disappointed, but on the bright side, the competition is just a day away . To all of you going tonight, it sounds like fun, and I wish I could be there!

Again, sorry for the last minute cancellation, but things just didn't seem to work out.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 18, 2008)

Great contest, watermelon. Some results:
Jason Baum won 3x3, Mitchell 2nd and John Tamanas 3rd
Hardwick wr 5x5 bld (15:xx) and won FMC (32) and 3x3 bld
Dan Cohen won a lot of events, NAR singles in pyraminx (5.xx) and clock (12.75?)
I got NAR pyraminx avg (low 9 or high 8), disappointing 2/8 65:xx multi
That was a lot of fun.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 18, 2008)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Great contest, watermelon. Some results:
> Jason Baum won 3x3, Mitchell 2nd and John Tamanas 3rd
> Hardwick wr 5x5 bld (15:xx) and won FMC (32) and 3x3 bld
> Dan Cohen won a lot of events, NAR singles in pyraminx (5.xx) and clock (12.75?)
> ...



Another new world record at 5x5x5 BLD? Awesome, Chris! I can't wait to see the rest of the results! Did Jason finally get some really good times in competition?


----------



## fanwuq (May 18, 2008)

Great competition! I didn't do any great solves but it was very fun! I got to see Dan Cohen's amazing Rubik's 4x4. It's so much better than any Eastsheen. I don't see anything special about the Edison cube though. Can't tell the difference between that and a regular DIY. Tim's CRC spray was amazing. Congratulations on pyraminx and clock NARs! Chris is too amazing. another 5x5 BLD WR and 32 move FMC. (I got 48).


----------



## Siraj A. (May 18, 2008)

This was an awesome competition. I did horribly horrible in 2x2 and 3x3, but got a 1:30 +2 4x4 single and a 3:19 5x5 single. I used my Rubik's 5x5! I didn't do as good in pyraminx as I did the night before, but i still got 3rd place. I got to meet a lot of cubers that I've talk to before and got to see some old friends. I can't wait for the Nationals.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 18, 2008)

I may have done pretty badly at every event, but it was still incredibly fun! Great competition Mitchel!


----------



## jtjogobonito (May 18, 2008)

I did pretty well in 3x3 and amazing (for me) in 4x4. I have no idea how I got third in 3x3, though. So does this average make me the fastest Green cross solver?


----------



## Jason Baum (May 18, 2008)

I finally just got back from the competition. It was a lot of fun! Mitchell did a great job of organizing everything; we actually finished ahead of schedule. Overall, I'm pleased with how I did on 3x3x3. Well, the first round was seriously the worst round of my life (16 average), so that's all I'm going to mention about that. I averaged 13.8x in the second round and got a 10.43 single. The 10.43 felt great, and it's also the 2nd fastest solve in the US! Still, this round was a little disappointing, because my times were low 12, 10.43, mid 12, and then two 16s. I had a shot at NR, but those 16s (especially the second one) killed it. My average in the final was somewhere around 13.10. My solves were 11.09, 15.xx (+2), 13.12, 12.xx, 14.xx. Obviously, I wasn't very happy about that +2, but I did something even dumber on the 13.12. I got to PLL and saw a bar of 3 and thought it was an F perm. I did the first part of the F perm (U' R' U R U' R2) and just as I am about to do that rotation, I realize that the PLL was actually an edge cycle. So I undo that much and do the right PLL this time and get a 13.12. If I would have just done the edge cycle first, that solve would have easily been 10.xx. So if I didn't mess that up and I didn't get that +2, I could have NR again. But, it happens, and even with the dumb mistakes I still feel I had a good final round. I wasn't nearly as shaky as I usually am, so I was able to get some decent times. I just have to wait till the Da Vinci competition to have a shot at the NR again.


----------



## Harris Chan (May 18, 2008)

13.10 with all these mistakes! I'm sure you'll get NAR, not just NR next time Jason! I hate those +2s and PLL recognition mistake! That's what happened to me in WC, I thought I had N perm, so I did it, half way I realized it's not, but my hands kept moving, and I had to do J perm afterwards(ended up with 15s), it could've been 12s easily, and my average would've been sub 13 (I'd be second haha). 

For some reason, I just can't get 11.31--in Toronto Open Fall, I had U perm, and I over spun, so it was DNF. In C3, I had G perm, but I did the wrong AUF (U' instead of U2), so it was 11.31+2 (13.31).


----------



## Speedy McFastfast (May 20, 2008)

I agree with everyone here, the competition was amazing.

It was cool to meet some of the people that I've only heard of/talked to online before. Oh, and I owned Siraj at 3x3 and 3x3 OH...

It was cool to meet lotsofsloths, I'm proud of him for making it into the final round of 3x3.

Some other funny things: Bob Burton was hilarious, and a bit odd...

I want to congratulate Chris Hardwick on breaking the 5x5 record during my 4x4 solve (I swear that's why it was so slow!)

I think one of the most hilarious things was the final results. I was saying all day long that Jason Baum was gonna win 3x3, but I had to go home early (dad was bored from sitting around) so I didn't know who won. The results finally come up, and whadda ya know? Jason won, lol. I feel special.


----------



## Siraj A. (May 20, 2008)

You didn't _own_ me at OH or 3x3. You _beat_ me, hehe.


----------



## hdskull (May 20, 2008)

Jason got a 13.37 but it was a +2. 

Congratz anyway, on the good average.


----------



## MistArts (May 20, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Great competition! I didn't do any great solves but it was very fun! I got to see Dan Cohen's amazing Rubik's 4x4. It's so much better than any Eastsheen. I don't see anything special about the Edison cube though. Can't tell the difference between that and a regular DIY. Tim's CRC spray was amazing. Congratulations on pyraminx and clock NARs! Chris is too amazing. another 5x5 BLD WR and 32 move FMC. (I got 48).



I got 43 on FMC but wrote y instead of y'.


----------



## fanwuq (May 20, 2008)

MistArts said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Great competition! I didn't do any great solves but it was very fun! I got to see Dan Cohen's amazing Rubik's 4x4. It's so much better than any Eastsheen. I don't see anything special about the Edison cube though. Can't tell the difference between that and a regular DIY. Tim's CRC spray was amazing. Congratulations on pyraminx and clock NARs! Chris is too amazing. another 5x5 BLD WR and 32 move FMC. (I got 48).
> ...



You are Chinese, right?
Then you gave me the NR. 
But next competition, I'm going to get nice at the commutators and get sub-40. I think I can do it.


----------



## hdskull (May 21, 2008)

I'm Chinese too, lol.


----------



## MistArts (May 21, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



Don't care about NR. I might learn some extra stuff and get AsR(37). What's your best solve btw? Mine was 28.


----------

